# who has anitolianis



## goat boy (Dec 21, 2012)

who has pics of sheperd dogs?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 21, 2012)

I have an Anatolian. Her name is Callie and she's nine months old. These are older pictures of her but the most recent I have.

















Those are older pictures. She is a collar size up now. Right now she weighs 103 pounds and is 30 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 21, 2012)

Look at Callie's face...smooch, smooch, smooch


----------

